# Rabbit hutch advice please



## NikkiNiks (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok so I've kept bunnies most of my life and like to think I know what I'm doing. I've always kept my little buns outside in solid wood hutches on legs but last summer I was given a bottomless hutch that sat on the grass. My bunny, Taz, loved it. Constant access to grass was her heaven. Unfortunately we lost Taz a couple of months after so the hutch has been left empty since. 
At the weekend, we adopted a little boy bunny, now named Jazz. At the moment he is living indoors while he gets used to us but I will be moving him outside with my other 2 (Carrie & Oakie) 
I was wondering about using the bottomless hutch in the winter. Obviously during the cold months the grass is cold wet and muddy and I don't want Jazz living on wet mud instead of tasty grass. Does anyone else have these hutches or any idea how to use them in winter. I know I probably sound a bit dim but I've honestly not used these ones before.

Thanks for any help and advice


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

It isn't easy to buy bunny accommodation that is best for them, so you are wise to look into it carefully.

So much had changed in rabit care (we too have kept rabbits for decades but much has improved over the years).

Do have a read of this and watch the video. It's very informative.

A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)

I'm not clear what accommodation you already have, but if it is one of those chicken coops also sold for rabbits, them i'm afraid it is far too small for even the smallest rabbits (check square footage).

The most important things to consider are size, predator proofing, bunny proofing and weatherproofing.

Whatever accommodation you have needs to be a minimum of 48/50 square foot. This can be done many ways, but most shop bought housing is now considered totally inadequate. Many people make their own, or convert shed and run, but a shop bought double storey 6ft by 2ft hutch with a 6ft by 6ft run under would be sufficient.

Predator (eg fox) proofing, would need to make sure that a fox could neither dig or tear its way in. This is where an open base might not be best; and chicken wire would never be strong enough.

It could be harder to keep clean too.

Some rabbits are incredible diggers, so again, an open base could allow them to dig out in a very short space of time. Some people place mesh under turf to keep the rabbit/s in.

Extra thought usually has to be given to summer shading, and winter/rain weatherproofing too - clear plastic sheets and tarpaulins are very versatile for this.

We have our outside accommodations set on concrete and patio, which are more secure, and can be swept and cleaned much easier.

Finally, rabbits are very sociable animals so really need a neutered/spayed bonded friend. A single, outside rabbit will be a lonely rabbit. Hopefully your (neutered?) boy will bond with your others.
I've thrown a lot at you there, but hope it helps.


----------



## NikkiNiks (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, thanks for your reply. 
Just to clear up, the rabbit hutch I have for my new bun isn't a chicken coop, it's a proper two tiered rabbit hutch and its huge. It's more like a run with an upstairs for sleeping and hiding. I was more unsure about it being on grass in the cold, wet muddy weather because it doesn't have a base, it literally sits on grass. 

I've looked around and found a lot of these types but no advice about winter. I'm concerned that Bunny will get cold and wet from the grass. I'm pretty handy with hutches, even knocked up my own one in the past so I could probably build a base for it, was just wondering, as they seem to be on sale everywhere like this, that maybe other people knew what to do. I usually use solid wood hutches on legs so never had to think it through like this before.

He won't be alone for long, I didn't actually plan to adopt him tbh. I just happened to be in pets at home, stocking up, when he was bought in and I just fell in love. I'm usually pretty good at stopping myself from bringing home all the bunnies and guinea pigs they have but, for some reason, I knew I'd regret leaving without him. He is neutered, vaccinated and chipped, like all my buns so I will be keeping my eyes open for his forever friend now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Personally, we have any open bottomed accommodation on concrete/patio slabs, then our buns do get chance to run on the grass. Not only would the grass soon be destroyed, it would be impossible to clean properly - and yes, it would be cold and damp.

A shed with a large grass run attached would get less messy, but the run would still be hard to clean if the buns don't use litter trays to toilet in. Yes, it would be cold, but they would have a cosy shed to live in, and you could block it off.

The smaller the open area, the messier it may get. What is the square footage of the hutch/run combo?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

no i wouldn't use it for permanent unsupervised living as it would be easy for them to dig out [or something to dig in] I also wouldn't use two tiered hutches as one slip is all it takes for a rabbit. Plus as they get older it gets much much harder for them and puts more stress on the joints. I also don't think they have as much space as proper hutches as the ramp takes up most of the floor space, they need enough space in the inside bit to do three hops and stretch upwards.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Amelia66 said:


> no i wouldn't use it for permanent unsupervised living as it would be easy for them to dig out [or something to dig in] I also wouldn't use two tiered hutches as one slip is all it takes for a rabbit. Plus as they get older it gets much much harder for them and puts more stress on the joints. I also don't think they have as much space as proper hutches as the ramp takes up most of the floor space, they need enough space in the inside bit to do three hops and stretch upwards.


We have a elderly pair of rabbits living in a two storey hutch (6ft by 2ft), linked by a runaround tunnel, to a large square run - therefore lots of space.

One is nearly nine, the other nearly eight. They are both now a bit arthritic, but are still active. I think the space helps keep them active, and they have no trouble racing up and down the ramp. Bit like us really - use it or lose it.

In smaller hutches, of course, you do lose a big chunk of the floor space to the ramp. People often don't realise how important spacious accommodation is to the well being of rabbits - not many years ago, 4ft hutches were considered adequate.  Now we know how cruel it is to contain a rabbit that needs to hop, run and stretch up is.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations on your new bun! I would put in a base of a bunny safe wood where there isnt one and raise it on a brick in each corner (and a few in the middle) This would keep it off the ground and stop the wood rotting. Leave the bricks at one brick height so Jazz can hop in and out! My rabbits hutch is a two storey (on small stilts about 2"). His hutch is now in the garage for the winter but when he was outside the hutch was on concrete slabs and he got full range of the garden during the day!


----------

